# My daughter is a THIEF!



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

So yesterday I was out all day, between work and a fundraiser I got in around midnight, today I was running around and when I got home I was cleaning up my daughter's toy box and what do I find buried in it...a USPS Small Flat Rate box...looks like she wants to get in on some bombing fun!

I look at the return label and it says shuckins......UH OH!

Ron thank for the damage and my apologies for the delayed post, gotta watch out for the little ones LOL!










DPG Blue Label - never let's me down!
LGC Serie N
DPG Cuban Classic - never tried this vitols, looks fantastic!
WOAM - always delicious
Illusione 88 - have not tried yet
LP T52 Toro - expecting a lot out of this one 
Nestor Miranda Special Selection - don't know much about this line
Boli Belicoso? - Boli is always good!
And the infamous Shuckins bomb tube!

Ron you are always destroying mailboxes, thank you brother! But like I have told others, watch out!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

:hmm: I think someone ran outta space in their humidor. Quit blaming your kid Ray.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Haha woah, now THAT is another incredible bomb courtesy of out man Ron! All of those smokes look stunning! Ray is a heck of a good guy though!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Too funny! :lol: WTG guys! :tu


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

At least it didn't have the "teenpuff" magazine cover from the "who loves beiber" thread on the box!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

It was under a mountain of Toy Story toys


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> It was under a mountain of Toy Story toys


Wait, Ray says he was "cleaning" but I think if he was digging in the toybox then we can expect another cigar review. :nod:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Reviews coming this week 

And all great cigars in this bomb, the true gem though is the shuckins tube!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ray, what is that perfecto that isn't the WOAM?


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Will you punch it, v cut, or guillotine? I've heard they have a very open draw on them. (referencing the tube)


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

dav0 said:


> Ray, what is that perfecto that isn't the WOAM?


Nestor Miranda Special Collection.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> It was under a mountain of Toy Story toys


Dig in there some more for me as I am missing one black sock and I though the dryer ate it. :rofl:

Seriously another great bomb from Shuckins! Never ceases to impress!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Nestor Miranda Special Collection.


It looks very interesting. Like the little tail on the head!



BDog said:


> Dig in there some more for me as I am missing one black sock and I though the dryer ate it. :rofl:
> 
> Seriously another great bomb from Shuckins! Never ceases to impress!


lol - self transporting socks. Seriously, has Shuckins devisated EVERY BOTL here cause it certainly appears so. :shocked:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

He has his number sitting at 1,000+

The man is sick


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Mr. Shuckins is ridiculous.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

I think the real story is Ray was running thru his daughters toy box to find some more batteries for his Bieber mic. He has already killed the ones that came with it.

Ron another great hit.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2011)

Great Bomb!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> I think the real story is Ray was running thru his daughters toy box to find some more batteries for his Bieber mic. He has already killed the ones that came with it.
> 
> Ron another great hit.


ound:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

All you Bieber haters get out!

<3


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Some REALLY nice sticks there! Bolivar Belicosos Finos, oh man!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Lol that's too funny... Nice hit!!

that Nestor Miranda is a pretty tasty guy. I got a few more to smoke but I think I'll end up buying some of those eventually....


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Nestor Miranda Special Collection.


loved every Nestor Miranda cigar I have smoked. awesome review canidate.


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> He has his number sitting at 1,000+
> 
> The man is sick


 Im thinking about applying for a job with Shuckins. Im a logistics guy looking for a job (inventory management, shipping/recieving) Im thinking Shuckins would be the perfect place to work. With as many bombs as he send it would def be a full time job.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> I think the real story is Ray was running thru his daughters toy box to find some more batteries for his Bieber mic. He has already killed the ones that came with it.
> 
> Ron another great hit.


lmao!!

Awesome hit! Enjoy brotha!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very cool  looking forward to the Nestor Miranda even more now!


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> All you Bieber haters get out!
> 
> <3


NEVER!!!

But I'm still trying to find a blow-up Bieber doll for ya, Ray.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

George good luck 

Since he's like 16 probably only make cardboard cutouts right now lol.


----------

